# The war against aphids...



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

I have millions of these little yellow critters (aphids) all over my milkweed plants... It's now at the point where I have to wash them off daily... Only for them to return the next day. Has anyone found a way to get rid of them for good (without harming monarch caterpillars)?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I used an insecticide drench. Mix per directions and pour around the roots. I did it once a year in the Spring. I guess you could do it anytime. I've only used it on crape myrtles though. It's worked for the last 2 years. It's systemic..absorbed through the roots and into the leaves. Do butterflies eat the leaves or just like to hang out?? 
I think I got it on Amazon...Compare and Save brand. Active ingredient...Imidicloprid.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

redexpress said:


> I used an insecticide drench. Mix per directions and pour around the roots. I did it once a year in the Spring. I guess you could do it anytime. I've only used it on crape myrtles though. It's worked for the last 2 years. It's systemic..absorbed through the roots and into the leaves. Do butterflies eat the leaves or just like to hang out??
> I think I got it on Amazon...Compare and Save brand. Active ingredient...Imidicloprid.


When they're caterpillars they eat the leaves...


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Ladybugs


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dang aphids are what put me out of the orchid business years ago. Had to go out and wash off the underside of each leaf of every plant every day...think I used isopropyl alcohol..Next day they would be right back.. 

They finally beat me and the greenhouse is a storage shed now...
Also tried the ladybugs...sent off and got a couple hundred of them. Cut them loose and inside of a week...all were gone.. No idea where they went...:headknock


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I have tried a natural potion.
1 head of garlic peeled and mixed in food possessor with 2 cups of water.
Let sit overnight.
Mix in 1 tbsp. Of dish soap and spray on plants.

Try it on one to see if it works. 

Good luck


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

fishingtwo said:


> I have tried a natural potion.
> 1 head of garlic peeled and mixed in food possessor with 2 cups of water.
> Let sit overnight.
> Mix in 1 tbsp. Of dish soap and spray on plants.
> ...


I will give that a shot! Thank you.


----------



## Milkjug (Apr 12, 2006)

That mixture will do those caterpillars in really well too.

I don't know of anything that is specific for aphids that won't hurt your caterpillars too, sorry. Honestly, the ladybug suggestion is probably one of the better ones. Maybe rig up a mesh netting cover so they can't escape as easily.

Imicloprid isn't really suggested for plants that the bugs are eating the nectar from too. That stuff is so potent that honey bees visiting flowers from treated plants were being affected.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

Think we read somewhere that milkweek is poisines to aphids so we just let them be. The caterpillars ate all the leaves and the aphids went away.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Milk weed is for the bugs - why waste the time or money ?

you can rinse them but it washes away the butterfly eggs too


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

castor bean leaf


----------

